
My Year of Living Dangerously - raghus
http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/my-year-of-living-dangerously
======
carpal
That's a pretty interesting article, but I found it nearly impossible to read.
Every paragraph there's a link on an (apparently random) phrase. When there's
a link to something like '"real" job', I expect a link to his former company,
or a blog post describing is old job. What I don't expect is an ad. Boo.

------
simianstyle
Dude, you have a kid!

~~~
icky
Nah, they repossessed him months ago...

------
mynameishere
Steadily employed for many years:

<http://www.russellbeattie.com/Russell_Beattie_resume.html>

...and he has a kid and can't make car payments after being unemployed since
September 2006?

~~~
utnick
i don't know if I would call 20 jobs in 13 years steady...but yea

------
chaostheory
the website he started while "living dangerously" is pretty cool:
<http://mowser.com>

------
obvsly
I think he already knew that?

